

Apple Dev Portal Coming Back Online - kcoop

Now online:<p>Certificates, Identifiers &amp; Profiles
iTunes Connect
iOS Dev Center
Mac Dev Center
Software Downloads
Safari Dev Center	
Bug Reporter<p>Still pending:<p>Member Center
Program Enrollment and Renewals
Apple Developer Forums
Videos
Xcode Automatic Configuration
Pre-Release Documentation
App Store Resource Center
Technical Support<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;system-status&#x2F;
======
txutxu
Aleluia !!!

Hey, it's just a takedown. People? well I've to sleep...

If apple were so "cool", now they should have some detail, present, or
something with the service users.

Or at a minimal, the corner grocery store, could do that at least.

I think.

------
johndavi
We @ Diffbot created a Twitter account using our Custom API Toolkit to track
the status of individual services:
[https://twitter.com/diffbotappledev](https://twitter.com/diffbotappledev)

